# finally got 1



## smashsplash (Aug 12, 2021)

hi everyone..so i have actually managed to finally get a 225 bam tt mk 1..took me 9 hours travelling but 4 were sitting in heaven so no complaints there..all ive had time to do so far is wash it and give it a quick shine,not proper polish,its absolutely beautiful and ( i think the saying is) "pulls like a train"..
it has virtually no age related scars and no dents in any panels throughout.yes the white stripes is a good name for a band but on a tt it just looks tacky so i will be using a heat gun and the wifes nail varnish remover to get rid of them,,(cheapest form of acetone you can buy and as long as you wash it down after it doesnt hurt the paint).theres a tip for getting stickers off chaps..
the wheels have been abused by someone that obviously cant park but i can refurb them with ease as well..
will show under the bonnet when its clean enough to show but it is missing a couple of the engine covers so will be looking to replace them if anyone has any,water bottle and battery covers for a start.
the roof rack strips have laquer peel on them so thats sundays job sorted to start of the new project.
i am absolutely buzzing!!! cant wait to drive everyone mad with questions and pictures.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to MK1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

